# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Ik wil een eetlustremmer die echt werkt!

## Danielle

Hallo,
ik heb al mijn hele leven aanleg om dik te worden, maar door eetlustremmers heb ik dit altijd goed onder controle kunnen houden.Het probleem is dat er blijkbaar geen goei eetlustremmers meer te krijgen zijn! Ik heb mij al blauw betaald het laatste jaar aan zogezegde eetlustremmers, een hele kast vol! Wie kan mij helpen aub? :-[

----------


## Marie

Dit zul je wellicht niet willen horen, maar: de enige echte goede eetlustremmer is werken aan de oorzaak van je eetlust.

----------

en echt veel water drinken

----------

Hallo

Als je wilt dat je maag en lever kapot zijn dan moet je maar doen hé.Maar mag ik u zeggen dat er gezondere manieren zijn om te vermageren.Natuurlijk is er dan wel een beetje karakter nodig

succes

----------


## Marie

Kom eens met iets inhoudelijks?
Als het alleen karakter was, zou niemand dik zijn.
Das net zo stom als denken dat je niet kaal wordt als je karakter bezit.

Gewichtsproblemen ontstaan vanuit een heel scala aan factoren waaronder, aanleg/erfelijkheid, sociale/psychische faktoren, stofwisselings problemen.
En als je eenmaal in de spiraal zit is het erg moeilijk om daar uit te komen.
Landelijke statistieken geven aan dat maar twee procent van de mensen die voor eetproblemen profesionele begeleiding krijgt ook werkelijk voor goed op gewicht blijft.
En dan hebben we het dus over intensieve begeleiding van gespecialiseerde mensen in centra voor eetstoornissen.

Pillen zijn de oplossing niet, dat weet ik zeker want inderdaad ze beschadigen op de lange duur je hele metabolisme.
Daarnaast hebben eetlustremmers ook invloed op je psychisch functioneren.
Het zijn nl pepmiddelen.
Je kunt o.a. last krijgen van hyperactiviteit, paranoia, slapeloosheid etc.

----------


## Laura

Ik geloof ook niet dat eetlustremmers werken als je wilt vermageren, je moet zorgen dat je meer calorieen verbruikt dan binnenkrijgt, dus heel veel sporten is al een goed begin. Koop een boekje met calorieen tabellen, dan heb je echt geen eetlust meer als je weet hoeveel calorieen er in chocola zitten... Veel water drinken (echt veel, altijd een flesje spa blauw bij de hand hebben dus)gaat je eetlust ook tegen. En als je aan eten denkt gauw iets anders gaan doen. Veel succes ermee!!  :Smile: 

PS: Marie ben jij dietist ofzo, het lijkt of je heel veel van dat eetgedoe weet

----------


## Marie

ik ben ervaringsdeskundige helaas

----------


## Yvonne

Heb je reductil al geprobeert? Dit is een redelijk nieuw middel. Het is alleen op doktersrecept verkrijgbaar.  :Smile:

----------


## anouk

Hoi Danielle,

Ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat je nu eindelijk een keer wilt afvallen. Zelf heb ik dit probleem ook al jaren.
Vele dingen heb ik geprobeerd echter sloeg bij mij niets goed aan. Ongeveer 2 maanden geleden las ik een advertentie over tabletten met een eetlustremmende werking, verhoogde stofwisseling en ik dacht bijmezelf; ik probeer het nog 1 keer. Nu anderhalve maand later ben ik 7,5 kilo afgevallen en voel me nu al een stuk prettiger. Je begrijpt natuurlijk wel dat ik nog even door ga tot dat ik mijn streefgewicht heb bereikt van 60 kilo. Als je informatie wilt over dit product en een Gratis proefpakketje mail dan naar [email protected]. Ik wens je ontzettend veel sterke, het lukt je vast wel  :Wink: 

anouk

----------


## Marie

en je stofwisseling door de versnelling straks helemaal naar de klote.

----------

is het ook zo als je dat spul gebruikt datje er ernstige
aandoeningen van kan krijgen tenminste dat word tegen mij altijd gezegt of het waar is weet ik nartuurlijk niet maar dat is wel de reden waarom ik het niet gebruik anders zou ik het ook gebruiken maar ik moet altijd maar naar de sportschool om het er een beetje vanaf te kunnen trainen.
dus allemaal gezond eten en naar de sportschool ja je moet er een beetje wat voor overhebben. 
sterkte er mee allemaal en weet wel waar je mee bezig bent  :Wink:

----------


## druifke

:Wink: Volgens mij is het beste middel om af te vallen doorzettingsvermogen, je eetgewoonte veranderen en beweging.
Gezonder eten en meer tijd uittrekken om rustig van dit eten te genieten. Je hersenen krijgen pas na 20 minuten een eerste signaal dat er voedsel geleverd wordt. Veel water drinken desnoods gemengd met wat vers vruchtensap (appelsien, pompelmoes,...). Jezelf een duidelijk haalbaar doel zetten dus geen 10 kilo in een maand! Een gemiddelde 2 a 2.5 kilo per maand is het gezondst (misschien gaat dit traag maar het blijft er wel langer af). Belangrijk punt waarom je eetgewoonte moet veranderen: stoppen met een dieet doen de kilo's er terug bij komen, tenzij je gezonder en bewuster eet. Leer bewust omgaan met eten door de voedingswaarde van producten te leren kennen, want je moet wel steeds allen nodige stoffen binnenkrijgen. Een vrouw heeft gemiddelde 2000 a 2200 kcal per dag nodig (deze energie wordt volledig verbuikt). Om af te allen is het beter om 1200 a 1300 kcal per dag binnen te nemen. En dan beweging, elke dag naar de sportschool is een grote stap, thuis is het evne eenvoudig en veel goedkoper. Sit ups, pompen, met gewichtjes werken, touwtje spring,... Niet overdrijven de eertse keer, langzaam opbouwen en volhouden ook al ben je te moe, eenmaal bezig gaat het vlotter en nadien voel je je voldaan. Af en toe een stuk chocolade, ijsje, ... kan, maar met mate en doe daarna wat extra oefeningen.

Veel succes,
wil je wat morele steun of meer tips mijn e-mail:
[email protected]  :Smile:

----------


## Gast

;D Hè, kijk hier hebben we wat aan. Zo hoort het dus. Zo doe ik het dus ook. 
De groeten van mij.

----------


## Josh

Je kan clenbuterol (een vetverbrander die echt werkt) kopen bij www.freakyfreek.tk

Hij verkoopt echt goed spul.

----------


## marieke27

Eetlustremmer die werkt ---> Stacker 4 (niet alleen een eetlustremmer, ook een thermogene vetverbrander, d.w.z dat het je stofwisseling op een hoger niveau zet zodat je zittend, slapend etc.. vet verbrandt) 
En dit is echt, dit verkopen ze niet in de apotheek maar op www.getfit.be (legaal produkt)

----------


## anouk

hoi marieke,

Ik vroeg me af hoeveel efedrine in die stackers 4 zit ??


groetjes Anouk

----------


## marieke27

20mg per capsule. Zolang je 100mg per dag niet overschrijdt heb je geen kopzorgen ;-)

----------


## Gast 1

We zijn inmiddels 2 jaar verder,ben benieuwd hoe het nu met Marieke 27 is.

Zou zij nog leven?

----------


## Jessika4242

Vermageringspil Phen375 - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## topline

nou dit is idd een vreemde discussie kom ik voor het eerst tegen....en ik kan per persoon zijn relaas begrijpen maar zoals er al eerder is aangegeven is het beste eetlustremmer is gewoon the right choice maken .....en sterke...sterke..sterke..wilskracht..

----------

